# Gas - CalorLite



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Calor are to retail ther gas in lighter bottles as CalorLite
See: http://www.calorlite.co.uk/

Although they give the weight of the new cylinders I was unable to see the height and diameter on the web page.

After emailing Calor I received this reply:-
Thank you for your email.

The dimensions of the two cylinders shown are the same - 495mm in height by 256mm in diameter. These are the exactly the same size as the 7kg butane and the current 6kg propane


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Good news - thanks for the link. Note they also have a device so that you can see how much gas is left. I wonder if they will do a straight exchange for the old ones ?

Now if only Calor would market them in Europe as well...!

G


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah.. I was looking at these new Calor Lite bottles at NEC last Tuesday but didn't get chance to get any info as to when they will be available..what price..and can you swap the heavy 6Kg bottles for them !!!

Anyone know ?


Cheers Teckie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

teckie said:


> any info as to when they will be available..
> Anyone know ?
> Teckie


The website says they will be available in March 2008

G


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Grizzly... should have a couple of bottles ready for exchange by then  


Cheers

Teckie


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

teckie said:


> Yeah.. I was looking at these new Calor Lite bottles at NEC last Tuesday but didn't get chance to get any info as to when they will be available..what price..and can you swap the heavy 6Kg bottles for them !!!
> 
> Anyone know ?
> Cheers Teckie


The information I have says that they will be exactly the same price as the current ones and that a straight exchange can be made with the current bottles.

That's what I'm told now but who really knows what will happen next Spring.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I am particularly interested in these as we are unable to use the BP Gaslite cylinders as a 50 mbar regulator isnt available for them. These Calorlite will use the existing regulator system but will save almost 5KG weight on each cylinder. Every little helps with a family of four with dog !
Calor tell me that they will be a direct swap with the existing cylinders-without additional cost, and the exchange will be the same amount. The only possible drawback I can see is that not all stockists are likely to keep them-my local agent deals mainly with the building trade and not many caravanners.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info.

It is good to have lighter cylinders, however of GREAT IMPORTANCE to us travellers abroad is being able to exchange these cylinders in Europe, offering to give us a third one at ports is no good when the gas locker only takes 2 cylinders! I for one would not want to carry a third one. 

Calor it seems caters for Caravanners and not Motorhomers in this respect. They still have not addressed the issue of GAS for us travellers going to Europe for long periods. No wonder people are going for GASLOW or MTH refillable cylinders.

Calor have had sometime now to address this issue!


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I must say I agree Rita. What kind of solution is a third cylinder? And they say that this was as a result of consultation. Who with ???
8O


----------

